# Colombia Grinder



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I

OK, OK! I know it's a kickstarter campaign but what do you guys think? This one looks like it has potential...?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

The Columbia Coffee Grinder, via @Kickstarter

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crushgrind/the-columbia-coffee-grinder


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Am I reading this correctly? It's about GBP20? 1GBP = DKK8. Seems worth a punt at that price.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

That's how I read it too, slightly confusing wording though. If so looks like a cheap hand grinder


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, looks like a £20 grinder at Kickstarter price and £40 afterwards


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm willing to give it a go at that price 25.66 inc 50dkk postage.

Wonder what the larger one would be like, £60 delivered for both seems decent, might upgrade to that.

Edit: Have upgraded, 525dkk delivered for both. Now just to wait 10 months if I'm lucky.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Dayks, that seems like a good plan.

In the comments section of the Kickstarter thread Crushgrind say they will look at shipping the Brazil grinder sooner than December as that's an existing product so you may not have to wait as long for that.

Given the Brazil is £72 on Amazon UK today and they ship that early, it looks a good deal to buy both for 525 DDK (£60 ish). https://www.amazon.co.uk/CrushGrind-080101-0099-Brazil-Grinder-grinding-mechanism/dp/B01A6ZSPDM


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like good value and probably works as intended, but I don't know what to make of "massive output", or "works 3-5 times more effective than any other in market product".


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Looks like good value and probably works as intended, but I don't know what to make of "massive output", or "works 3-5 times more effective than any other in market product".


The claim looks to be that with 20 turns it produces that much more, and the 3-5 is the different models.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dayks said:


> The claim looks to be that with 20 turns it produces that much more, and the 3-5 is the different models.


Produces much more than what?

From the Amazon link "Brazil is 3 to 5 times more effective than any other on the market available products"

Like I said, it probably does the job, but I can't see a mechanism by which output is greater than comparable models (burrs look very familiar), or a datum by which "effectiveness" is measured?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a cheap ceramic burr grinder , which will do a good as job as any other grinder in it's price ( as long as aligned ok ) .

I can't see where the revolvtionary technology would be in the design and the amazon links looks like alot of non specific marketing.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Produces much more than what?
> 
> From the Amazon link "Brazil is 3 to 5 times more effective than any other on the market available products"
> 
> Like I said, it probably does the job, but I can't see a mechanism by which output is greater than comparable models (burrs look very familiar), or a datum by which "effectiveness" is measured?


Assume you've seen their graph on the updates?

from a fairly brief search on the EPO, the patent application (if I'm reading it right) suggests that for 50 rotations, their invention outputs 24g, vs 3.3 and 4.5g from existing products (Chinese and Japanese). So potentially that's their datum.

Again - if I'm reading it right, it seems to be something to do with the angles (i.e. multiple) of the teeth on the cone part that is different.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

adz313 said:


> Assume you've seen their graph on the updates?
> 
> from a fairly brief search on the EPO, the patent application (if I'm reading it right) suggests that for 50 rotations, their invention outputs 24g, vs 3.3 and 4.5g from existing products (Chinese and Japanese). So potentially that's their datum.
> 
> Again - if I'm reading it right, it seems to be something to do with the angles (i.e. multiple) of the teeth on the cone part that is different.


Sorry I haven't seen any graph or updates. 24g in 50 rotations (~30sec) would be very impressive...that's Pharos territory.

There's still no datum, as we don't know the average grind size for the different grinders. If you could point us to this chart, it would certainly help substantiate their claims. It would be nice if it met those claims, but for the price, you probably can't go too far wrong.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@MWJB - Their chart:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crushgrind/the-columbia-coffee-grinder/posts/1800601

That's seemingly based on 20 turns rather than the 50 detailed in the EPO doc.

As a relative newbie - i'm more curious than anything (and more than happy with my existing hand grinder), but thought i'd try to add to the conversation!

Edit: no detail on grind size anywhere as far as i can tell, simply output by weight


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

adz313 said:


> @MWJB - Their chart:
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crushgrind/the-columbia-coffee-grinder/posts/1800601
> 
> ...


Says 7g of Filter grind in 20turns (~10sec), typical espresso dose 18g in 40sec (80 turns).


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Here is a video comparison of the Brazil and the Hario.






Don't know anything about the reviewer and they are set for french press but it looks a lot faster/easier and more consistent.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hmm, tempted to add this as drip grinder to accompany the feldgrind..then I could probably get rid of the electric grinders for good

I like the simple danish design

edit: will rather wait for the Kinu 68


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Says 7g of Filter grind in 20turns (~10sec), typical espresso dose 18g in 40sec (80 turns).


Porlex (9 clicks out)just took 1:00 & 110 revolutions to grind 14g for coarse end single mug of V60.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dayks said:


> Here is a video comparison of the Brazil and the Hario.


Both French press grinds make me want to weep.

The Brasil has bigger burrs than the Colombia, so hard to make a comparison.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Both French press grinds make me want to weep.
> 
> The Brasil has bigger burrs than the Colombia, so hard to make a comparison.


What about them? Grind too coarse? Not made french press before so I don't have a reference.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dayks said:


> What about them? Grind too coarse? Not made french press before so I don't have a reference.


Yes, look very coarse. If I wanted to show off grinding ability of a hand grinder, I'd go straight to espresso/moka pot. Showing off a grinder at the coarsest settings is like showing off a dragster by pushing it off a 440yd tall cliff.


----------



## digicig (Jun 8, 2020)

The CrushGrind Colombia, bought here in China for 217Rmb - (24.50GBP, $30.60, 27.30Euro) inc delivery

Don't have a lot to compare against - as still relatively new to this.

The manual grinder i was using was a Chinese Porlex-alike, all 'stainless' steel body - with steel burrs - produced a fairly good even, consistent grind - 'Espresso-type' grind - 14g in just under 2 minutes

CrushGrind Colombia - feels a little cheap with the plastic used - but the looks are OK - the ceramic burrs look nice - the magnet for the handle storage are good.
14g of the same beans aimi - around 45 seconds - good consistency - and a better cup of coffee than the Chinese grinder.

So far - yes it grinds fast = increased Torque - so found that if i'm sat and brace it against my thigh - pretty easy and comfortable to use

Grind size does seem very consistent - followed the French Press Coffee YT vid on the CG Brazil and downloaded the micron chart from there to help dial it in - a little adjustment goes a long way compared to the Porlex-alike.
As a littlle bonus - fits perfectly into the NanoPresso soft bag for travelling.
My Flair Pro2 should arrive via DHL tomorrow (95 Quid in import duty into China - US trade war Shite) - and i'll have a play with the CG and have a better idea.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

digicig said:


> The CrushGrind Colombia, bought here in China for 217Rmb - (24.50GBP, $30.60, 27.30Euro) inc delivery
> 
> Don't have a lot to compare against - as still relatively new to this.
> 
> ...


 I really wouldn't recommend the Crushgrind grinders.

How did you establish your grind was matching MPE Chicago's (not Crushgrind's) spec., which also implies a degree of uniformity in the presentation this slide is lifted from? MPE's French press spec shown here is wrong anyway.


----------



## digicig (Jun 8, 2020)

In fairness - kinda just starting to play with this - day 2
The French Press CG Brazil YT vid - gave me some better idea for the way to think about te settings - iike the microns per step
So guesstamating - but giving me better results thus far


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

digicig said:


> The French Press CG Brazil YT vid - gave me some better idea for the way to think about te settings - iike the microns per step


 The grinder isn't built with the precision to allow you to adjust in intervals of 20um (a bizarrely tiny resolution). The inner shaft & burr float, so there is way more than two hundredths of a millimetre play.

The burrs do not make grinding easy, if they did, the grinder wouldn't need to come with its own doorstop.

Enjoy your grinder, I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from it, but be wary of puff pieces like the video above.

The MPE spec quotes a grind distribution with an std.dev. of /1.35 as being desirable in the full slide show, this grinder will not achieve that (neither will a lot of hand grinders to be fair).


----------



## digicig (Jun 8, 2020)

I fully appreciate that - but it gives me at least a vague heuristic to begin playing with
Contacted CrushGrind themselves via their FB page for some guidance - and will wait to see.
China is NOT a coffee culture - and shopping online is fraught with 'Authentic' and 'Genuine' products - which blatantly aren't when you receive them.
Why i ordered the Flair Pro2 directly from Flair - but got stung for 95 quid on import tax - so buggered if you do - buggered if you don't
I'll play with the CG - see what results i get - but won't be upgrading again now until October, as i don't get paid over the 2 month summer holidays, and won't be coming back to the UK with tha current situation either.


----------



## dick whitman (Jun 18, 2020)

i order Colombia chrushgrind recently and i kind of have regret , because i cost me around a 70$ with shipping , i will use it for drip coffee and espresso.



digicig said:


> I fully appreciate that - but it gives me at least a vague heuristic to begin playing with
> Contacted CrushGrind themselves via their FB page for some guidance - and will wait to see.
> China is NOT a coffee culture - and shopping online is fraught with 'Authentic' and 'Genuine' products - which blatantly aren't when you receive them.
> Why i ordered the Flair Pro2 directly from Flair - but got stung for 95 quid on import tax - so buggered if you do - buggered if you don't
> I'll play with the CG - see what results i get - but won't be upgrading again now until October, as i don't get paid over the 2 month summer holidays, and won't be coming back to the UK with tha current situation either.


----------

